# Dog walker needed - Warrington



## fairydogmother (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi, 

I am an established dog walker but due to personal circumstances I need someone to help out for the next few months. I have clients in Lymm, Thelwall, Stockton Heath and surrounding areas. I am looking for an experienced, trustworthy and reliable person. 

If you are interested please contact me for further details.


----------



## marita260388 (Apr 24, 2013)

Do you have any clients near the st helens area? I am a student veterinary nurse, with lots of experience with animals looking for an animal related role to support myself whilst studying.

Thanks Marita


----------



## WilliamWillia12 (Apr 5, 2013)

Animals jobs are available in conway,South Carolina.
Maintain the appearance and hygiene of animals.
Contact Here:- 
Conway Animal Clinic


----------



## jake72 (Nov 4, 2013)

fairydogmother said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an established dog walker but due to personal circumstances I need someone to help out for the next few months. I have clients in Lymm, Thelwall, Stockton Heath and surrounding areas. I am looking for an experienced, trustworthy and reliable person.
> 
> If you are interested please contact me for further details.


Hello, Not sure if i am a little late in seeing this post ...i have a small dog walking buisness called adventure tails ,and my daughter has one also, woof and neddy ,if you still need somebody to help you for a couple of mths we could mange the ones in the lymm area as we have a couple in dunham that we walk three days a week ..... anyway my name is jake and my daughters name is sam..... my number is 07713338808 cheers


----------



## Doggy14 (Jun 16, 2014)

fairydogmother said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an established dog walker but due to personal circumstances I need someone to help out for the next few months. I have clients in Lymm, Thelwall, Stockton Heath and surrounding areas. I am looking for an experienced, trustworthy and reliable person.
> 
> If you are interested please contact me for further details.


I am in Warrington and have a dog of my own ,and i love walking dogs in all weathers .:thumbsup:Would love to help out if i can my number is 07887493124 cheers?. Nigel


----------



## Dave A (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Just seen your advert for a dog walker, I am looking for some extra hours and am a dog breeder and ex dog groomer so am well used to all sorts of dogs!

You can contact me on 07449040095

Many Thanks Dave


----------

